# Canon EOS 5D X Chatter Continues [CR0]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 1, 2016)

```
There has certainly been a lot more EOS 5D Mark III replacement chatter over the last week or so, and no we’re seeing more on forums from past “celebrity” posters.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/57359074" target="_blank">From DPReview</a></p>
<blockquote><p>The timetable for the 5DX was messed up.  They were supposed to release it earlier last year, but it was. not meant to be.  Soon in the spring will come the 5DX with 28 megapixel sensor.</p></blockquote>
<p>“EOS 5D X” is now the new favoured moniker for the EOS 5D Mark III replacement, though we haven’t heard from anyone all that reliable that this is going to be what the camera is called. I’d also call the current sensor information unreliable. I just don’t think it’s going to be a 28mp camera, and we’re likely to see it around 24mp.</p>
<p>We’re going to see A LOT of this sort of information get passed around over the next little while, have some fun with it, but I’d put this one at CR0, based on the posters past history.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## RickWagoner (Mar 1, 2016)

yes it will have 4k...i guarantee it. Early Prototypes with limited functionality were tested a good bit last year in 5d2 bodies and 6d labeled bodies. The " select number of photographers " you speak of are Canon Ambassadors, the same people who have the Canon videos on new release. They have full functioning beta models but keep their mouths shut the best. Depending on how well Canon fulfills pre order of the 1dx2 after release and dealer stock then Canon will determine when the next 5D is going to be announced. It may come soon as NAB or will be put off until later this year if Canon is playing catch up on preorder or dealer stock of the 1dx2, they don't want the next 5D to hurt the first burst of 1dx2 sales like the 5d3 hurt the 1dx last time. They are ready to release the SL2 this year also, it will be a baby 70D in ways and will be a fun little SLR. No it will not have 4k as the 7D3 coming in 2017 will be the first Canon Crop to have that, Canon has a bunch of 7d3 testers in early forms in the states now btw. I don't know anything about the 6D personally and no one in the state's tests anything mirrorless from Canon ever..so no go for info there also.


----------



## squarebox (Mar 1, 2016)

I wonder if they are staying away from the number four because of it being unlucky in Japan and meaning death, hence the X instead of mk4.

Excuse me if I'm stating the obvious here.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 1, 2016)

squarebox said:


> I wonder if they are staying away from the number four because of it being unlucky in Japan and meaning death, hence the X instead of mk4.
> 
> Excuse me if I'm stating the obvious here.



EOS-1D Mark IV


----------



## Orangutan (Mar 1, 2016)

RickWagoner said:


> yes it will have 4k...i guarantee it. Early Prototypes with limited functionality were tested a good bit last year in 5d2 bodies and 6d labeled bodies. The " select number of photographers " you speak of are Canon Ambassadors, the same people who have the Canon videos on new release. They have full functioning beta models but *keep their mouths shut the best*. Depending on how well Canon fulfills pre order of the 1dx2 after release and dealer stock then Canon will determine when the next 5D is going to be announced. It may come soon as NAB or will be put off until later this year if Canon is playing catch up on preorder or dealer stock of the 1dx2, they don't want the next 5D to hurt the first burst of 1dx2 sales like the 5d3 hurt the 1dx last time. They are ready to release the SL2 this year also, it will be a baby 70D in ways and will be a fun little SLR. No it will not have 4k as the 7D3 coming in 2017 will be the first Canon Crop to have that, Canon has a bunch of 7d3 testers in early forms in the states now btw. I don't know anything about the 6D personally and no one in the state's tests anything mirrorless from Canon ever..so no go for info there also.



How do you know all this? That's a lot of detail you're presenting as hard fact.


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 1, 2016)

squarebox said:


> I wonder if they are staying away from the number four because of it being unlucky in Japan and meaning death, hence the X instead of mk4.
> 
> Excuse me if I'm stating the obvious here.



Just to clarify this. The number four does not mean death, the word "shi" which is Japanese for four ("see" in Thai, "sei" in Cantonese "suh" in Mandarin) just sounds like the word for death.

Across Asia many buildings will not have a fourth floor. Some do, some don't depending on the owner and his/her beliefs.


----------



## rs (Mar 1, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> squarebox said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if they are staying away from the number four because of it being unlucky in Japan and meaning death, hence the X instead of mk4.
> ...



The west have similar habits. Pretty much every airplane I've ever been on doesn't have a row numbered 13. It's precisely what I need - a plane relying on a blend of science and superstition to remain airborne.


----------



## -1 (Mar 1, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> squarebox said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if they are staying away from the number four because of it being unlucky in Japan and meaning death, hence the X instead of mk4.
> ...


Quick fix! 1D3...


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 1, 2016)

rs said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > squarebox said:
> ...



Really? I can't find one that doesn't.

http://www.seatguru.com/findseatmap/findseatmap.php


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Mar 1, 2016)

24MP? In the new 5D. I honestly can not understand why anyone would think this would be so. The 6D will be the full frame version of the 80D (give or take some minor specs) at 24MP. Canon has to market their camera comparable to others like Nikon and Sony. I feel strongly that the new 5D will be 36MP to be competitive with Nikon and Sonys FF cameras in this category, in addition it keeps the new 5D from being in competition with the 5DS line. Leaving a gap for the 6D2 at 24MP.. That said, there is no way Canon is going to make the new 6D 22MP and the new 5D 24MP.. It would kill any sails from both of those camera in comparison to what they still currently sale..


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Mar 1, 2016)

rs said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > squarebox said:
> ...



Yea they do  I travel air at least every other month or so for the past 20 years.. Never seen one that didnt..
I also live in Asia, I have never seen any modern building that didnt have a 4th floor, but I am sure there may be a few old ones under old management that could. Have seen just a handful in the US that didnt have 13th floor.. Some Asian people can be very superstitious tho, at least older ones..


----------



## frankchn (Mar 1, 2016)

ExodistPhotography said:


> 24MP? In the new 5D. I honestly can not understand why anyone would think this would be so. The 6D will be the full frame version of the 80D (give or take some minor specs) at 24MP. Canon has to market their camera comparable to others like Nikon and Sony. I feel strongly that the new 5D will be 36MP to be competitive with Nikon and Sonys FF cameras in this category, in addition it keeps the new 5D from being in competition with the 5DS line. Leaving a gap for the 6D2 at 24MP.. That said, there is no way Canon is going to make the new 6D 22MP and the new 5D 24MP.. It would kill any sails from both of those camera in comparison to what they still currently sale..



Well the 5Ds is competitive with the high MP offerings from Sony and Nikon in terms of pure megapixel count. I do think if they include the on-chip ADC and make it 24 to 28 MP at 8 fps or so it will be quite popular.


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 1, 2016)

ExodistPhotography said:


> I also live in Asia, I have never seen any modern building that didnt have a 4th floor, but I am sure there may be a few old ones under old management that could. Have seen just a handful in the US that didnt have 13th floor.. Some Asian people can be very superstitious tho, at least older ones..



There's plenty of new buildings too, just don't ask me to name them as it is not the sort of thing I remember. You just notice it when you are in the lift, then you forget all about it.

Of course, and just to confuse things, some people believe 13 is a lucky number and there are some Chinese who also believe that 4 is a lucky number. In Thailand for example you will often see number plates 444. 

Sometimes it can be hard to generalise...


----------



## RGF (Mar 1, 2016)

rs said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > squarebox said:
> ...



What airlines have you been flying? Check out seat guru. Most airlines have row 13 (or at least don't skip it).

Hotels on the other hand, often skip the 13th floor


----------



## RGF (Mar 1, 2016)

frankchn said:


> ExodistPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > 24MP? In the new 5D. I honestly can not understand why anyone would think this would be so. The 6D will be the full frame version of the 80D (give or take some minor specs) at 24MP. Canon has to market their camera comparable to others like Nikon and Sony. I feel strongly that the new 5D will be 36MP to be competitive with Nikon and Sonys FF cameras in this category, in addition it keeps the new 5D from being in competition with the 5DS line. Leaving a gap for the 6D2 at 24MP.. That said, there is no way Canon is going to make the new 6D 22MP and the new 5D 24MP.. It would kill any sails from both of those camera in comparison to what they still currently sale..
> ...



Besides technical challenges, the sensor density (size is fixed at 24x36 mm) is a key marketing decision.

Canon could trump the Nikon D810. But the 5DS does that royally.

They could after medium speed FF camera, step below the 1DX M2 but much is needed? 5 FPS? 6 FPS? 8?

Personally I would rather see a 30+ MP camera. Since the 5DS is 5 FPS @ 50 MP, at 30 MP 8FPS should easily be doable.


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 1, 2016)

Can they do 36 MP, keep frame rate at 7 or 8, improve low light/DR in this body and have 4K plus other new "stuff"? Seems unlikely to me unless they have some revolutionary sensor and pipes to get it done. I may be wrong as I'm not tech literate, but for what I can tell, seems unlikely, as it would best the 1DXII in a number of specs. I'f Im wrong, please teach me.

Thanks.

sek



ExodistPhotography said:


> 24MP? In the new 5D. I honestly can not understand why anyone would think this would be so. The 6D will be the full frame version of the 80D (give or take some minor specs) at 24MP. Canon has to market their camera comparable to others like Nikon and Sony. I feel strongly that the new 5D will be 36MP to be competitive with Nikon and Sonys FF cameras in this category, in addition it keeps the new 5D from being in competition with the 5DS line. Leaving a gap for the 6D2 at 24MP.. That said, there is no way Canon is going to make the new 6D 22MP and the new 5D 24MP.. It would kill any sails from both of those camera in comparison to what they still currently sale..


----------



## Diltiazem (Mar 1, 2016)

I am surprised that you have quoted him, Craig. Everyone laughs at him at DPR.

Anyways, I agree with you about 28MP. It is highly unlikely. 24MP is more likely. My feeling is that DPAF would be the main reason not to go above 24MP. I mean, processing 56MP of data for image as well as for continuous AF at the same time would require lots of processing power, we are unlikely see it in current iteration (unless Canon uses Samsung's processing technology, very unlikely). There are other reasons too.


----------



## M_S (Mar 1, 2016)

If indeed the camera should have been released early last year, then the tec in it is years old. This is very unlikely , even for canon in this day and age.
And get rid of the SD-card slot for crying out loud. Go double CFAST and be done with it. This different card nonsense is a pain in the ass.


----------



## romanr74 (Mar 1, 2016)

What about memory card slots? The former rumor said the next 5D camera will feature a CFAST and a SD slot. To me this would mean replace all my CF cards. I do not use SD card at all in my DSLRs. I'd rather have a CFAST and a CF slot and dismiss the SD one. Opinions?


----------



## Maleko (Mar 1, 2016)

M_S said:


> Go double CFAST and be done with it. This different card nonsense is a pain in the ass.



Not gonna happen. Even the new 1D doesn't have dual CFAST.


----------



## wockawocka (Mar 1, 2016)

Keep it 21mp and go 8fps, 60 shot buffer, Cfast and SD UHS-II combined with on chip ADC we should have a winner.


----------



## Fleetie (Mar 1, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> squarebox said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if they are staying away from the number four because of it being unlucky in Japan and meaning death, hence the X instead of mk4.
> ...



"Four" in Mandarin is actually "si(4)". It sounds similar to "si(3)" which is "dead", but they have different tones (as indicated).


----------



## aclectasis (Mar 1, 2016)

This is hilarious. CRG having to shittalk someone who's famous for garbage rumours. Main page stuff. This is brilliant. Classic.


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 1, 2016)

Fleetie said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > squarebox said:
> ...



You are right in that four in Mandarin is "si", but is pronounced suh (which is what I wrote).

Anyway, back to cameras.....


----------



## RickWagoner (Mar 1, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> RickWagoner said:
> 
> 
> > yes it will have 4k...i guarantee it. Early Prototypes with limited functionality were tested a good bit last year in 5d2 bodies and 6d labeled bodies. The " select number of photographers " you speak of are Canon Ambassadors, the same people who have the Canon videos on new release. They have full functioning beta models but *keep their mouths shut the best*. Depending on how well Canon fulfills pre order of the 1dx2 after release and dealer stock then Canon will determine when the next 5D is going to be announced. It may come soon as NAB or will be put off until later this year if Canon is playing catch up on preorder or dealer stock of the 1dx2, they don't want the next 5D to hurt the first burst of 1dx2 sales like the 5d3 hurt the 1dx last time. They are ready to release the SL2 this year also, it will be a baby 70D in ways and will be a fun little SLR. No it will not have 4k as the 7D3 coming in 2017 will be the first Canon Crop to have that, Canon has a bunch of 7d3 testers in early forms in the states now btw. I don't know anything about the 6D personally and no one in the state's tests anything mirrorless from Canon ever..so no go for info there also.
> ...




Used to work in the industry, Still dab in from time to time, still know lots of people inside i guess. you will see..


----------



## pwp (Mar 1, 2016)

Maleko said:


> M_S said:
> 
> 
> > Go double CFAST and be done with it. This different card nonsense is a pain in the ass.
> ...



You're almost certainly right there. But we'll see...
The 1DX MkIII or 1DX MkIIn won't be laying the plain dumb mixed card folly on us though. Twin CFast for sure.

-pw


----------



## Zv (Mar 1, 2016)

We've had a camera with a 4 in the name before - 1D MKIV and that worked out just fine. This 5DX idea sounds like nonsense. 

Same with the megapixel count being higher than 24. For those wedding photographers that need a high MP camera they already have the 5DS(r). 

Those who shoot weddings and events regularly take thousands of pics and need to edit those quickly. I doubt they want to be bogged down with large files that clog up their hardware and slow down their workflow. 24MP is fine for printing at most of the usual sizes that go into an album. 

The 5D3 is already a winning formula, why mess with it too much? 

Not sure why some folk want this weird in between figure of 36MP?? What do you do that needs more resolution than 20MP but not all the way to 50MP? Because 50 is too much??


----------



## Maleko (Mar 1, 2016)

pwp said:


> Maleko said:
> 
> 
> > M_S said:
> ...



Can't wait for that day!


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Mar 1, 2016)

Diltiazem said:


> I am surprised that you have quoted him, Craig. Everyone laughs at him at DPR.
> 
> Anyways, I agree with you about 28MP. It is highly unlikely. 24MP is more likely. My feeling is that DPAF would be the main reason not to go above 24MP. I mean, processing 56MP of data for image as well as for continuous AF at the same time would require lots of processing power, we are unlikely see it in current iteration (unless Canon uses Samsung's processing technology, very unlikely). There are other reasons too.



Not really. Current 80D is 24MP with DPAF and makes do with a single digic 6(+). Even a 30MP FF with DPAF would be no issue for a digic 7 with it's likely 40-60% higher throughput. It's more a matter of whether they can make the yields good enough when they go past 24MP with DPAF


----------



## Ladislav (Mar 1, 2016)

If the new model had 4k video, what would that mean for CPU? Does it mean that it will have DIGIC7 when 1DX MkII was released "only" with dual DIGIC6+ or is it going to be another body with dual DIGIC6+?


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 1, 2016)

RickWagoner said:


> It may come soon as NAB or will be put off until later this year if Canon is playing catch up on preorder or dealer stock of the 1dx2, they don't want the next 5D to hurt the first burst of 1dx2 sales like the 5d3 hurt the 1dx last time.



Um, the 1DX was released 13 months later than the 5D Mark III. Please tell us how the 5D III release in March of 2012 hurt the sales of the 1DX released in April of 2013. Also, how do you know it hurt sales at all?

If your ear is planted so firmly to the ground then why not just leak the 5DX specs to us all now? :


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 1, 2016)

romanr74 said:


> What about memory card slots? The former rumor said the next 5D camera will feature a CFAST and a SD slot. To me this would mean replace all my CF cards. I do not use SD card at all in my DSLRs. I'd rather have a CFAST and a CF slot and dismiss the SD one. Opinions?



Roman, I recently discovered the beauty of leaving the SD card out. I shoot full size raw and the buffer never seems to end. Maybe the SD slot is for the Magic Lantern : guys? I think it runs off the sd card if I recall correctly.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 1, 2016)

RickWagoner said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > RickWagoner said:
> ...



You got fired right? For leaking bad GAS?


----------



## Meteora (Mar 1, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> squarebox said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if they are staying away from the number four because of it being unlucky in Japan and meaning death, hence the X instead of mk4.
> ...



You are absolutely right. I'm an asian so I ensure you that this peculiar culture does exist. I think it is called Tetraphobia. However, the name of 1D MK4 can be seen as an example that Canon may not be that superstitious.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 1, 2016)

RickWagoner said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > RickWagoner said:
> ...



I also used to sell cameras at Walmart. Used to be part of my job to walk over to Kmart and get rumors there.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 1, 2016)

Guys, it will be a 5DX, 10-12 fps, CFAST and blah blah who cares about video.


----------



## RickWagoner (Mar 1, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> RickWagoner said:
> 
> 
> > Orangutan said:
> ...




lol Never sold Camera myself...i worked in the women's undie department..haha


----------



## RickWagoner (Mar 1, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> RickWagoner said:
> 
> 
> > Orangutan said:
> ...




poooofff ;D


----------



## kevl (Mar 1, 2016)

24 to 28 MP is a sweet spot. Sometimes I feel like my 5D3 doesn't quite have enough MP for my work. I tend to end up cropping just a little bit and make 12x18" files at 300dpi. I would like to be able to make larger files at 300dpi without resizing but the truth is that you don't need 300dpi for larger sizes... so perhaps everything is OK as it is. 

24MP would be just fine for me. Better dynamic range. Dual Pixel stuff would be nice. 4K would be nice, but I think it is mostly a PR thing. If you're doing 4K video there are still going to be better, less expensive, options out there. If you're flying your camera in a rig a mirrorless is going to be much easier to control than a heavy DSLR. 

People keep thinking that Canon is behind the times by lacking 4K and the like. They know that while there is a segment of their customers who need to have video for some work that DSLRs are just no longer the right tool for the job. Mirrorless is a superior tool for a lot of reasons that just putting an amazing sensor in a DSLR could never trump. So why should Canon chase customers who aren't going to buy their products anyway? 

As for FPS... this is not a sports camera.


----------



## RickWagoner (Mar 1, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> RickWagoner said:
> 
> 
> > It may come soon as NAB or will be put off until later this year if Canon is playing catch up on preorder or dealer stock of the 1dx2, they don't want the next 5D to hurt the first burst of 1dx2 sales like the 5d3 hurt the 1dx last time.
> ...



I don't know what the name is, have not heard anything 5D in the name since the 5ds testers came through or the later 5d2 bodies with very limited test functions later that year. Have not seen anything since then, this tells me Canon was in the final stages of prototyping. Have some rough specs and some for sure specs, won't give them out just in case the tester or source of the tester is the only one to have that spec'd tester and Canon can find out who it is. I can easily say what i know about the 7d3 because there are lots of them out in the wild with 24mp sensors and I know Canon is saving 4k in a crop body for a big body release which makes sense for the 7d3 (plus the dual chips,faster card slots). 

Canon is not in a rush to announce the next 5d though, esp since Nikon is not "that" close to a 4k 8 series body. If it is coming to NAB then the Rumor sites will have more info at the end of this month, as release draws closer the marketing and people who work in distribution will spill some beans (usually the companies that do the manuals or boxing). A few weeks before announcement the Asian sellers will leak most if not all of the info like THEY ALWAYS DO! 

People i know at my level test different elements out long before any of those people get their info or access. Like the testing of the rubber seals on the 7d2 or the release and tension of a mode dial from the error or bug finding in the metering. Sometimes we know what camera it is for sometimes we don't but can easily guess it. Full frame bodies are tougher to know because the parts are easily interchangeable and the release of the next model is so close to another full frame. With crop bodies it is much much much easier because the release from one body to the next is worked on at very different times and the features are very different lots of times.


----------



## Orangutan (Mar 1, 2016)

RickWagoner said:


> Used to work in the industry, Still dab in from time to time, still know lots of people inside i guess. you will see..



I have to say that you were mostly right on this one, but then the parts you were right about were reasonable guesses.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=29079.msg577971#msg577971


----------



## gsealy (Mar 1, 2016)

It seems as though Canon has worked themselves into somewhat of a little box regarding 4K. The 1DxII has it, but relative to the 1Dc it kind of lacks video features like C-Log. And it is basically an 8 bit video stream, which is lacking. I always thought of the 1Dc as kind of a revolutionary camera and represented the crossover between the still and the video worlds. The 1DxII is not so much of that, although the 4K 60 fps feature is darn good and so is DPAF. There is NO external recording of 4K in the current feature set, only HD. There is possible room to grow in future 1DxII firmware releases to make it more video robust, but we cannot count on Canon. Another way to look at it is that the 1Dc concept is basically gone, for now. 

So where does that leave the '5Dx?' I just don't see Canon besting the 1DxII's videos capabilities at say a $3500 price point. Ok, so it has 4K, but I would be a bit surprised we see 4K 60 fps. It gets a bit complicated in terms of marketing strategy abd where the various cameras are positioned. 

The only other thing I am thinking of is that Canon could change their structure a bit by developing baseline top level cameras and then selling incremental software packages that can be installed on top of the baseline. For example, if a person just wants high volume and rugged stills capability, such as a sports photographer, then they buy just that in a baseline 1DxII camera. The video capability is totally void. But if a person wants additional video capabilities or say Magic Lantern type features, then they can buy that software package for an additional cost. This way everybody gets what they want and only what they want.


----------



## AWR (Mar 1, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> RickWagoner said:
> 
> 
> > It may come soon as NAB or will be put off until later this year if Canon is playing catch up on preorder or dealer stock of the 1dx2, they don't want the next 5D to hurt the first burst of 1dx2 sales like the 5d3 hurt the 1dx last time.
> ...


Maybe you should check your info about the announcing and releasing dates.


----------



## Tom W (Mar 1, 2016)

I have a feeling that the replacement for the 5D3 might have been considered last spring, but with concerns for competing with Sony and Nikon and the extra DR that they offer, it was held off until the newest sensor technology could be perfected at Canon.

The 5Ds was a placeholder. A nice placeholder, as it turns out, but it's really not presenting any groundbreaking technology.


----------



## Tom W (Mar 1, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> If your ear is planted so firmly to the ground then why not just leak the 5DX specs to us all now? :



Maybe it isn't coming by rail.
Ha! I keel me...


----------



## thedman (Mar 1, 2016)

28mp sounds far more logical to me. With Nikon and Sony playing up in the 36-42 ranges, Canon is going to feel compelled to give it a bit more boost than the previous 1mp the Mark III got. If it's 24, the 5DX would only be 3mp higher than the Mark II.


----------



## RickWagoner (Mar 1, 2016)

dilbert said:


> RickWagoner said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...




Companies always with hold products to ensure the sales of other products in the line up or down. Companies also pull back products at the last second for many reasons (the D500 came from the D400 that was never released). Companies also detune their products for many reasons, German car engines are detuned to make less horse power and i suspect the 80D is detuned to 7fps just like the 7d2 has detuned fps. 

Many reason to force Canons hand as you say or could even stall off the next 5D for months if not release next year. Big factors I know Canon is watching is the pre sale orders of the 1dx2, fulfillment of those orders, dealer demand after the pre burst cools down and 1dx2 is available to immediate sale. If Nikon were to come out with a body like the D760 that meets or beats the next 5D that can cause Canon to pull the camera back to redo parts or features of it. Though employees from these two companies know each other and talk with each other off business hours often enough to know what the other guy is working on to some degree so this does not happen that often. Also the Companies have an internal road map for product release, for example In order for Canon to come out with the 7d3 next year they have to release the sl2 before and the 80D even before that. Since Canon upped the 7d3 release after the D500 announcement they had to forward the release of the sl2 and 80D also. Which is why the 80D came in so fast even though the 70D is still a great selling body and makes little business sense to do it now as they make higher profit selling the older 70D. Canon also has some wiggle room in the release of the next 5D because of the 5ds release recently, if they need to pull the camera back for any reason they can and instead come out with the 6D2 or whatever full frame lower body they have if needed..but again this happens but not often but it CAN.


----------



## docsmith (Mar 1, 2016)

AWR said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > RickWagoner said:
> ...



1Dx was announced October of 2011 and released Q2 of 2012. 5DIII was announced and released March 2012.

http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_rumours.html
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Canon_EOS_digital_cameras
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canon_EOS-1D_X
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canon_EOS_5D_Mark_III

Rick was correct.


----------



## rs (Mar 1, 2016)

RGF said:


> rs said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...



Maybe it's just the airlines I've flown with. Admittedly after checking up there are a few I've used which do have a row 13, but a quick search reveals this lot I've used which don't:

Lufthansa
Emirates
KLM
Air France
Airasia
Cebu Pacific
Singapore Airlines
Ryanair


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Mar 1, 2016)

RickWagoner said:


> yes it will have 4k...i guarantee it. Early Prototypes with limited functionality were tested a good bit last year in 5d2 bodies and 6d labeled bodies. The " select number of photographers " you speak of are Canon Ambassadors, the same people who have the Canon videos on new release. They have full functioning beta models but keep their mouths shut the best. Depending on how well Canon fulfills pre order of the 1dx2 after release and dealer stock then Canon will determine when the next 5D is going to be announced. It may come soon as NAB or will be put off until later this year if Canon is playing catch up on preorder or dealer stock of the 1dx2, they don't want the next 5D to hurt the first burst of 1dx2 sales like the 5d3 hurt the 1dx last time. They are ready to release the SL2 this year also, it will be a baby 70D in ways and will be a fun little SLR. No it will not have 4k as the 7D3 coming in 2017 will be the first Canon Crop to have that, Canon has a bunch of 7d3 testers in early forms in the states now btw. I don't know anything about the 6D personally and no one in the state's tests anything mirrorless from Canon ever..so no go for info there also.



All your guessing is funny


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Mar 1, 2016)

Hoping for 23-28mp
Dual Digic 6+at least
7-8fps 
The 7d2 or 1dx2 buffer
Even better weather sealing 
Cleaner more detailed images throughout the low and high iso ranges 
And decent video 1080p I don't really care much for 4K video via not having the MacBook pro hardware for it


----------



## jmoya (Mar 1, 2016)

I believe all canon has to do is work on their dynamic range. Megapixel is not all that important. Look at the new Nikon d5 it's a 20mp 6k dollar body. If anything they've reverted in their mp count from the 36mp d810. It's not all about pixels. It's more about dynamic range. That's where Canon is hurting. I'd be fine a 24mp canon 5DX but the dynamic range needs to be dramatically improved. Canon 5ds can't match the DR of Nikon d810 and d750 and it has double the mp. I love canon and I don't want to have to switch but I'm so jealous of Nikon and Sony sensors :'(. I can't seem to push my 5d mark III past 3200 without a deadly fear of grain. I try to keep it at 1600 iso. And I have canon's best lenses. 50mm 1.2 L, 35mm 1.4, 135mm 2.0, 70-200mm 2.8 L IS II. Come on canon. Just get your DR together.


----------



## RGF (Mar 1, 2016)

As long as we are at CR0, then camera will be variable MP from 12 (and 2,000,000 usable ISO) to 36MP (w/ 64,000 max iso, 12,800 usable).


----------



## RickWagoner (Mar 1, 2016)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> RickWagoner said:
> 
> 
> > yes it will have 4k...i guarantee it. Early Prototypes with limited functionality were tested a good bit last year in 5d2 bodies and 6d labeled bodies. The " select number of photographers " you speak of are Canon Ambassadors, the same people who have the Canon videos on new release. They have full functioning beta models but keep their mouths shut the best. Depending on how well Canon fulfills pre order of the 1dx2 after release and dealer stock then Canon will determine when the next 5D is going to be announced. It may come soon as NAB or will be put off until later this year if Canon is playing catch up on preorder or dealer stock of the 1dx2, they don't want the next 5D to hurt the first burst of 1dx2 sales like the 5d3 hurt the 1dx last time. They are ready to release the SL2 this year also, it will be a baby 70D in ways and will be a fun little SLR. No it will not have 4k as the 7D3 coming in 2017 will be the first Canon Crop to have that, Canon has a bunch of 7d3 testers in early forms in the states now btw. I don't know anything about the 6D personally and no one in the state's tests anything mirrorless from Canon ever..so no go for info there also.
> ...



;D


----------



## M_S (Mar 1, 2016)

I still hope for dual Cfast, I really don't use the SD card slot and it would, at least for me, be a dead and unused slot I would otherwise use a lot I guess. Also I am hoping for 33MP, as this would be very welcome for landscape pics and it would definitly be welcome for people photography. Some cropping is always possible. Perhaps the ML guys can pull out some 8K out of that then and with Cfast, there is at least a chance that this could work


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 1, 2016)

AWR said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > RickWagoner said:
> ...



5Diii announced and released in March 2012
1DX announced in March 2012 and released March 2013.

To think the 5D mark III release was a screw up that forced Canon to wait a year more to release the 1DX is foolishness. Two very different cameras at two very different price points. The question is: Where is the data to prove the supposed snafu? There is none. Just the imaginings of people who want to be seen as "in the know".


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 1, 2016)

Tom W said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > If your ear is planted so firmly to the ground then why not just leak the 5DX specs to us all now? :
> ...



haha!


----------



## dolina (Mar 1, 2016)

M_S said:


> I still hope for dual Cfast, I really don't use the SD card slot and it would, at least for me, be a dead and unused slot I would otherwise use a lot I guess. Also I am hoping for 33MP, as this would be very welcome for landscape pics and it would definitly be welcome for people photography. Some cropping is always possible. Perhaps the ML guys can pull out some 8K out of that then and with Cfast, there is at least a chance that this could work


Nikon allowing for the later upgrade of the D5's dual CF card slot to a dual CFast slot is honestly brilliant.

I wish the transition to CFast was done as early with the 7D Mark II in 2014. Bodies like the 5DSR would have greatly benefited from the 3500x CFast cards vs 1066x CF cards.


----------



## scyrene (Mar 1, 2016)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> Dual Digic 6+at least



Given we don't really know what DIGIC numbers mean, this is odd. You just want it to be able to do the stuff you want. Who cares what processor(s) it uses?


----------



## scyrene (Mar 1, 2016)

jmoya said:


> I believe all canon has to do is work on their dynamic range. Megapixel is not all that important. Look at the new Nikon d5 it's a 20mp 6k dollar body. If anything they've reverted in their mp count from the 36mp d810. It's not all about pixels. It's more about dynamic range. That's where Canon is hurting. I'd be fine a 24mp canon 5DX but the dynamic range needs to be dramatically improved. Canon 5ds can't match the DR of Nikon d810 and d750 and it has double the mp. I love canon and I don't want to have to switch but I'm so jealous of Nikon and Sony sensors :'(. I can't seem to push my 5d mark III past 3200 without a deadly fear of grain. I try to keep it at 1600 iso. And I have canon's best lenses. 50mm 1.2 L, 35mm 1.4, 135mm 2.0, 70-200mm 2.8 L IS II. Come on canon. Just get your DR together.



As as been pointed out ad infinitum, Canon has not lagged behind on high ISO DR, so your comment "I can't seem to push my 5d mark III past 3200 without a deadly fear of grain" is nonsensical. It's *LOW ISO* DR that some people have had a reason to moan about.


----------



## Sharlin (Mar 1, 2016)

scyrene said:


> Given we don't really know what DIGIC numbers mean, this is odd. You just want it to be able to do the stuff you want. Who cares what processor(s) it uses?



B-but... _numbers!_ DIGIC 6+ is, like, 1 better than the 5+ in 5D3, and that's not very much! But with dual 6+ you get 12++ which is a lot more than 5+!


----------



## gsealy (Mar 1, 2016)

M_S said:


> I still hope for dual Cfast, I really don't use the SD card slot and it would, at least for me, be a dead and unused slot I would otherwise use a lot I guess. Also I am hoping for 33MP, as this would be very welcome for landscape pics and it would definitly be welcome for people photography. Some cropping is always possible. Perhaps the ML guys can pull out some 8K out of that then and with Cfast, there is at least a chance that this could work



I am thinking we have a bit of sarcasm here. 

The 5DIII/ML can handle 2K RAW 30 fps on the fastest CompactFlash cards, with a little room to spare. Now we are suggesting that the 5Dx write 16 times the data on a CFast card? Don't think so. And even if it did, it would eat up 256GB in a just about a heartbeat. Hello new house mortgage!

There comes a point when it is time to give up on a DSLR doing a big boy's video job. Just sayin'.


----------



## M_S (Mar 1, 2016)

gsealy said:


> M_S said:
> 
> 
> > I still hope for dual Cfast, I really don't use the SD card slot and it would, at least for me, be a dead and unused slot I would otherwise use a lot I guess. Also I am hoping for 33MP, as this would be very welcome for landscape pics and it would definitly be welcome for people photography. Some cropping is always possible. Perhaps the ML guys can pull out some 8K out of that then and with Cfast, there is at least a chance that this could work
> ...



Yep. The irony button was pushed waaaaay in on that last part. For the first part: no, I mean that.


----------



## cchristophee (Mar 1, 2016)

I guess I must not be the only Canon user out there who is still running on the 5DMII and waiting forever for a great update camera.
My photography jobs are kind of wide, I go from fashion, portrait, packshot, still life, architecture and corporate events and even weddings.
In order to cover the lacking capability of the 5DMII or its inadequacy on the job I go and rent the proper tool for the proper job. It means getting a 5DMIII as a first body for event, or a phase one for a fashion campaign, a 5DS for a a life style shooting which goes to bill boards , you get the idea.
My main complain on the whole Canon range of camera is the poor DR. I mean what a pain in the A**. Overall I just don't care about video, if I need to do video I just get the proper tool and generally I just hire a proper operator. I don't care either for gadgets, but when are we seeing a USB 3 on the 5D line in order to improve our teathering? Where is a proper "crop" mode which I would like to be a "composition" mode like where you can choose a image format and have its grid in the viewfinder for you to compose your image?
And for the love of god, when are they bringing up the game changer and realease a foveon like sensor, which is the only type of sensor that makes sens IMO in the digital era...
2016 is going to be the year for a lot of photographers like me, who might just get one or two cheap bodies like the 80D (which could be better then my 5DMII as a workhorse) or just switch to another brand by lack of trust in the company ability to invest in its core customers.
I am very excited by the Sigma SD Quattro annoucement for example, I would definitely consider it as my main camera and have a cheaper body with a pair of zooms to do the "basic" work.


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Mar 1, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> squarebox said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if they are staying away from the number four because of it being unlucky in Japan and meaning death, hence the X instead of mk4.
> ...


+1 Kill that myth on the dot, right on. The X is late should of bin out 5 years ago.


----------



## kaihp (Mar 1, 2016)

AshtonNekolah said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > squarebox said:
> ...



How about EOS 40D for that matter


----------



## Cali Capture (Mar 1, 2016)

Wow, The amount of chat on the 5D is crazy more than the DX mkII< goes to say that the 5D is a much more rounded, used and anticipated camera. A 2.5K price difference sure makes people think even though most of have much more than that invested in glass!


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 1, 2016)

I don't understand the "X" in this name? Is it the 10th generation 5-series? Is it the merging of two lines?


----------



## Sharlin (Mar 1, 2016)

bdunbar79 said:


> I don't understand the "X" in this name? Is it the 10th generation 5-series? Is it the merging of two lines?



I presume "X" is supposed to mean something like "high-end professional". 5D3 was already in many ways a much more pro offering than the previous 5D models (with 6D branched off as the more affordable alternative) and now they're re-branding the product line to reflect that.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 1, 2016)

Sharlin said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand the "X" in this name? Is it the 10th generation 5-series? Is it the merging of two lines?
> ...



Why would X mean professional? The 1Dx doesn't have the X because it means professional. Why would that be true with a 5Dx?


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Mar 1, 2016)

cchristophee said:


> I guess I must not be the only Canon user out there who is still running on the 5DMII and waiting forever for a great update camera.
> My photography jobs are kind of wide, I go from fashion, portrait, packshot, still life, architecture and corporate events and even weddings.
> In order to cover the lacking capability of the 5DMII or its inadequacy on the job I go and rent the proper tool for the proper job. It means getting a 5DMIII as a first body for event, or a phase one for a fashion campaign, a 5DS for a a life style shooting which goes to bill boards , you get the idea.
> My main complain on the whole Canon range of camera is the poor DR. I mean what a pain in the A**. Overall I just don't care about video, if I need to do video I just get the proper tool and generally I just hire a proper operator. I don't care either for gadgets, but when are we seeing a USB 3 on the 5D line in order to improve our teathering? Where is a proper "crop" mode which I would like to be a "composition" mode like where you can choose a image format and have its grid in the viewfinder for you to compose your image?
> ...



Looks like canon is doing to the bodies like it's lenses, they will have a body for just about every situation. 50mp is over kill and 36mp is more than enough for anything, when I was shooting once a guy had a nikon 36mp 128gig card and bragging that he filled it up so fast, I mean that's 36mp the 5d3 is not that much over the 5d2 great bodies, what will be really neat is for them to do the new bodies like the 5ds just like they showed before use a switch to go from asp to full frame.
All this talk about dynamic rage full vs crop senor will soon die out in about 15 more years or so, and it's not canon to blame it's the people cause they never seem to get enough of it. 
Bravo Canon, just keep making and they will keep on buying!!!


----------



## Sharlin (Mar 1, 2016)

bdunbar79 said:


> Why would X mean professional? The 1Dx doesn't have the X because it means professional. Why would that be true with a 5Dx?



Professional is maybe a wrong word, but as far as I can see Canon wants to brand its highest-end offerings with an X. In the 1DX case it was also supposed to denote a "leap forward" in technology and performance, that's probably also what they want to connote with the putative 5DX. Perhaps X is meant to be to bodies what L is to lenses. (Indeed, just like there are no APS-C "L" lenses I predict we won't see any APS-C "X" bodies.)

Also, this is speculation but it just might be that the 5Ds remains a one-off experiment and the new 5D will be the successor of both the 5Ds and the 5D3.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 1, 2016)

docsmith said:


> AWR said:
> 
> 
> > CanonFanBoy said:
> ...



Yup, he is correct. I was looking at the 1DC date. 

However, that still does not answer the question at hand. Where is the data to prove that the release dates of the 1DX and 5D Mark III hurt each other in any way? There isn't any. It's just speculation.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Mar 2, 2016)

scyrene said:


> BigAntTVProductions said:
> 
> 
> > Dual Digic 6+at least
> ...


 how about u just mind your business and stop judging peoples comments and keep it moving


----------



## RickWagoner (Mar 2, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> docsmith said:
> 
> 
> > AWR said:
> ...



the data as in what sale numbers? or everyones knowledge the quick release hurt the 1dx? it noway is speculation actually a long known fact...is this your first rodeo?


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 2, 2016)

Zv said:


> We've had a camera with a 4 in the name before - 1D MKIV and that worked out just fine. This 5DX idea sounds like nonsense.
> 
> Same with the megapixel count being higher than 24. For those wedding photographers that need a high MP camera they already have the 5DS(r).
> 
> ...



They pick 36MP because they know Canon won't dare go closer to the 5Ds but some want the extra cropping room, extra detail, extra reach for wildlife and sports and want as much more than 21MP as they can get. PLus years old Nikon generation has 36MP and a7RII has like 42MP.

The 5Ds is ultra specialized. The buffer is very poor for action. The fps are slow for action. The DR isn't superb for landscape or tricky wildlife scenarios. The video is whatever. It misses on many marks and is ultra highly targeted to those who need the ultimate MP count and strong SNR and good AF but basically don't care too much about anything else (DR, video, buffer, speed). In some ways it does quite a few things worse than a 5D3.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 2, 2016)

kevl said:


> They know that while there is a segment of their customers who need to have video for some work that DSLRs are just no longer the right tool for the job. Mirrorless is a superior tool for a lot of reasons that just putting an amazing sensor in a DSLR could never trump. So why should Canon chase customers who aren't going to buy their products anyway?



Why is mirrorless superior for that other than the mirrorless makers have bothered to deliver more? What is a DLSR in video mode/live view mode but mirrorless? At that point there is no mirror.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 2, 2016)

gsealy said:


> It seems as though Canon has worked themselves into somewhat of a little box regarding 4K. The 1DxII has it, but relative to the 1Dc it kind of lacks video features like C-Log. And it is basically an 8 bit video stream, which is lacking. I always thought of the 1Dc as kind of a revolutionary camera and represented the crossover between the still and the video worlds. The 1DxII is not so much of that, although the 4K 60 fps feature is darn good and so is DPAF. There is NO external recording of 4K in the current feature set, only HD. There is possible room to grow in future 1DxII firmware releases to make it more video robust, but we cannot count on Canon. Another way to look at it is that the 1Dc concept is basically gone, for now.
> 
> So where does that leave the '5Dx?' I just don't see Canon besting the 1DxII's videos capabilities at say a $3500 price point. Ok, so it has 4K, but I would be a bit surprised we see 4K 60 fps. It gets a bit complicated in terms of marketing strategy abd where the various cameras are positioned.
> 
> The only other thing I am thinking of is that Canon could change their structure a bit by developing baseline top level cameras and then selling incremental software packages that can be installed on top of the baseline. For example, if a person just wants high volume and rugged stills capability, such as a sports photographer, then they buy just that in a baseline 1DxII camera. The video capability is totally void. But if a person wants additional video capabilities or say Magic Lantern type features, then they can buy that software package for an additional cost. This way everybody gets what they want and only what they want.



It would be sort of foolish to protect 1DX class video as those beasts bring along lots of expensive stuff that a video shooter won't need and that even many video+stills shooters won't really need or even want (the bulk and weight).


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 2, 2016)

Aside from likely more MP's and maybe an on-chip adc, has anyone heard speculation about the sensor itself? 

Can Canon just use an existing chip and ramp up MP's and stick on an adc, or will they have a brand spanking new chip with new goodness.

Any thoughts?

Thanks.

sek


----------



## unfocused (Mar 2, 2016)

Regarding 1DX II video: Remember this is a photojournalist's camera. A real world example: I was recently shooting some pictures at a press event for a client. A woman from the St. Louis Post-Dispatch was there. After shooting her stills, she set the 1Dx on a tripod, hooked up a microphone and grabbed a quick interview. Those interviews end up on the paper's website.

For a typical photojournalist who has to capture both stills and video, the main advantage of 4K is that it can be more easily edited to HD. That means if you need to fix some camera shake, the framing isn't perfect or you need to add a bit of a pan, a slider or a zoom, effect, you have some headroom to do that. 4K is not necessarily about producing a final 4K resolution to be shown in a movie theater or on the televisions of the half-dozen people who own 4K TVs, it's about flexibility.


----------



## eosuser1234 (Mar 2, 2016)

First APS-C from Canon shooting 4k will most likely be the EOS-M Pro version whatever it will be called. They would be foolish to wait for a 7DmIII to release.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 2, 2016)

Sharlin said:


> ...as far as I can see Canon wants to brand its highest-end offerings with an X. ...



Canon came up the 1DX moniker because they were merging two 1D camera models into a single body and they needed to avoid confusion and signify that it was an entirely new thing. So far, the only other "x" has been on the G series, where they seem to have gone crazy with "X's," sticking an "X" on everything from the top of the line G camera to the cheapest model.

I don't think anyone can or should predict how or why Canon might decide to stick an "X" on a particular body.


----------



## dolina (Mar 2, 2016)

eosuser1234 said:


> First APS-C from Canon shooting 4k will most likely be the EOS-M Pro version whatever it will be called. They would be foolish to wait for a 7DmIII to release.


It should been the 80D.

If Canon was smart and included CFast + UHS-II bus SD cards in the 7D Mark II we could have had 4K resolution video in 2014.


----------



## AWR (Mar 2, 2016)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> It would be sort of foolish to protect 1DX class video as those beasts bring along lots of expensive stuff that a video shooter won't need and that even many video+stills shooters won't really need or even want (the bulk and weight).



Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha "bulk and weight" aahahhahahahahahhahahahaha


----------



## AWR (Mar 2, 2016)

Tom W said:


> The 5Ds was a placeholder. A nice placeholder, as it turns out, but it's really not presenting any groundbreaking technology.


Nothing?
Well groundbreaking technology is better left to the specsheets of Panasonic/Sony/MILCs as most of their fans don't own them or any other camera before.


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Mar 2, 2016)

scottkinfw said:


> Can they do 36 MP, keep frame rate at 7 or 8, improve low light/DR in this body and have 4K plus other new "stuff"? Seems unlikely to me unless they have some revolutionary sensor and pipes to get it done. I may be wrong as I'm not tech literate, but for what I can tell, seems unlikely, as it would best the 1DXII in a number of specs. I'f Im wrong, please teach me.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> sek



Could they or really would they. A huge reason the 5DS didnt have fast frame rates was highly in part to the new mirror mechanism design, this is also why the 80D did not get a FPS bump this go around as well. Plus Canon will not make the cameras compete with their own products. Its counter productive. They may bump it to 6FPS. But that would only be becuase the mirror vibration would be less and not soften the images, unlike the 5DS & R. 

A lot of people are fixed on just the sensor and the fps of the camera. But there is a lot of other stuff that manufactures can improve on that will also improve image quality and user experience.


----------



## scyrene (Mar 2, 2016)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > BigAntTVProductions said:
> ...



LOL I don't think you understand how forums work if that's your attitude...


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 2, 2016)

RickWagoner said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > docsmith said:
> ...



This may very well be my first rodeo. I'm asking for the data. You say it is a well known fact. Who established the fact? Did Canon? Was there some study as to why a person bought camera X over camera Y because of either camera's release date? Or is it just anecdotal evidence from forum posts? You made the statement. I'm asking how you came to that conclusion. You said, "...or everyone's knowledge the quick release hurt the 1DX." I'm part of "everyone" and had no idea. So I am asking you, how do we know this? You seem perturbed that someone wants to know where you got the info. If you ain't got it then you ain't got it. If you do have it then where can we find it? Just saying it happened doesn't mean it did... no matter who your "connections" are. I have no idea who you are in the industry or what your inside information connections to Canon are, Rick. Should I?

This is sort of like claiming that drinking broccoli and wheat grass smoothies will add three years to your life. How do we know that if we don't know how many years the person would have lived without the smoothie first?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 2, 2016)

That and Canon does not release sales stats for individual camera models.


----------



## Andyx01 (Mar 2, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> rs said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...



I think maybe he meant building floor, and not aircraft row / seat.

I've seen the 13th floor omitted quite frequently. I think there is even a movie called the 13th floor.


----------



## lightthief (Mar 2, 2016)

bdunbar79 said:


> Sharlin said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...



Isn't it possible that Canon needed one letter more in ther "EOS number+D+version"-scheme to reduce confusion? They had the 1DS I-III with FF and the 1D I-IV with APS-H. Some customers could be confused by that. What is the better cam, the higher roman number or the big S?
Maybe they use the X to seperate the X-line from the S-line. S for studio(?), X for variability, like the X in math (f(x)=x^2+C...).
They did the same with the 1DC and 1DX, there is a 5DS, why not an 5DX? BTW, i wouldn't be surprised when we will see a new 1DS IV with 100MP...


----------



## Sharlin (Mar 2, 2016)

lightthief said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > Why would X mean professional? The 1Dx doesn't have the X because it means professional. Why would that be true with a 5Dx?
> ...



The 1DX was the result of combining two 1D lines. The 5D3 was one half of the result of _splitting_ the 5D line - 5D and 5D2 were Canon's enthusiast/prosumer full-frame offering and 5D3 was a clear step to the pro direction and not a direct successor for 5D2. The other half of this splitting is, of course, the 6D. Thus it's arguable that the 5D3 was already misnamed and Canon wants to rectify the situation now. If we do get a 5DX then Canon's professional fullframe bodies, and only those, bear the X moniker.


----------



## hikaruj (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm an Asian and I guess I can share my view for the name 5D Mark IV,
most people would know people speak Cantonese would like to mix Chinese/English,
5D IV would be the way we will say, if we say it half English/half Chinese,
it sounds like to tell someone "Go to Die Quickly"

And yes, most of the modern building in China/HK/Macao will skip 4/14/24/34/44.......th floor,
this is kind of like western believe "13" is an unlucky number.


----------



## DCP (Mar 3, 2016)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > BigAntTVProductions said:
> ...



As I see it, the DIGIC numbers just mean generations, the higher the number the newer and supposedly more advanced, nothing more to read into it that that.


----------



## K-amps (Mar 3, 2016)

frankchn said:


> ............... I do think if they include the on-chip ADC and make it 24 to 28 MP at 8 fps or so it will be quite popular.



You are obviously thinking rationally...

Question is, why the heck would Canon do that? Haven't they been bitten already by the bad Karma from the glory days of the 5Dc, 5d2 and 7D? I mean Canon are no fools, why would want to revolutionize the DSLR world again? haven't they learnt from making wildly popular, revolutionary products that gained them a lot of market share years ago?

Since the 5d2/7d1, what we have gotten are sensible evolutionary products that are reliable, and work for a lot of folks. 

Making trend setting products, is so 2000's... who cares about gaining market share when you are already top dog...


----------



## kevl (Mar 3, 2016)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> kevl said:
> 
> 
> > They know that while there is a segment of their customers who need to have video for some work that DSLRs are just no longer the right tool for the job. Mirrorless is a superior tool for a lot of reasons that just putting an amazing sensor in a DSLR could never trump. So why should Canon chase customers who aren't going to buy their products anyway?
> ...



Pretty sure I noted about flying the camera in rigs in that comment. If I didn't I meant to. 

A smaller lighter package is what mirrorless offers which DSLR simply cannot touch. If you have the budget to fly heavier hardware then the DSLR doesn't make sense either. There are much better larger options. 

DSLR had a moment in the video creation segment, but that moment is largely over. It's good to have video in a DSLR but it doesn't make sense to base your video business on DSLR hardware. 

You can put large enough engines in a F4 Phantom to make it fly, but it is still just a flying brick. Yes you can do video with DSLR, but it will be more expensive, more difficult, and the end result will not be as good as if you do it with mirrorless or with pro-video equipment. It just isn't the right tool any more because better tools have come on the scene. 

Hense... Canon aggressively chasing that segment of the market just doesn't make sense for them as a company. Their products need video, but they don't need to be the video solution.


----------

